# Introducing Clover!!!!!!!!!!!



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

She is adorable, what was her cercumstance when you rescued her? Can't wait to see what she looks like with a clean face


----------



## Linda Hughes (Oct 11, 2009)

Sending hugs... she is a little cutie


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Sweet baby! Hope she is in tip-top shape soon.
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is a beautiful little girl. It looks like she is super fortunate to have you take extra special care of her.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww! Good for you guys! She is adorable!!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Clover is adorable! Can't wait to see her little face!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww yay for you and yay for clover too  She is adorable!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She's darling and her name is cute too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bless your hearts!! What a sweet little girl.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

She is precious!!! It hurts my heart that she's had such a rough time with it. She's lucky you found her... and you're lucky, too. Sweet baby.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

She is cute did you get her from a shelter or rescue ?

IMO roundworms is not such a big deal not unless she was very malnourished she looks healthy and find to me.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

She's a beautiful little pup, and I agree with everyone who said that she's very lucky to have found you.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a doll baby!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a cutie pie! I bet she has a lovely little face under that fuzz...lol... she sure looks like she does! Hope she starts eating better for you, I know sometimes they can be a bit fussy eaters. Grace was fussy till about a month ago, now she eats great, but I struggled to get her to eat her meals for a year. So, keep at it, eventually she will be a better eater.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have a dog named Clover, a 12yo Am.Cocker mix. Its an awesome name 

Yeah I would not worry to much about the round worms, 98% of all puppies have them.

She is a cutie and where did she come from again?


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition, she it too cute!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a lovely little girl!!! <3


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Clover is adorable and so lucky she found her guardian angel in you.  I can't wait to see her "after" pictures.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

What were the problems she was facing when you got her? She looks really cute. I wouldn't worry about eating. When puppies move to a new home, most have a hard time eating at first. She'll get the hang of it soon enough.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

What a pretty little girl! You better post pics after her first grooming, I love seeing shaven puppy faces, they're just the cutest!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

She's adorable!!

I can't wait to see her post-groom pictures


----------

